# Has anyone ever painted the trim on a tank?



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm looking for a used tank and I found what I want, but it has oak trim which I don't really like. I prefer black and was thinking about painting it. I'm not sure how it would come out and if it is worth it. I'm pretty picky! Any thoughts or experience with this?


----------



## mikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I have done it on a few tanks. I take it a step further on smaller tanks and paint the hood and light strip the same matte black color I prefer to use. I also tape off the glass is such a way I can spray the corners to make the tank look like it has black silicone... it comes out looking pretty slick.

I recommend kryon fusion paint. Onces cured its aquarium safe... not that your going to spray inside the tank but just in case lol.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike - thanks for the answer. Does the "oak" trim have a texture or grain that you can see after you paint it black? Or does it come out smooth? I have not seen the actual tank I'm interested in - just pictures


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Another option I have used is vinyl. Just head down to your local sign shop and ask for a few linear feet of black vinyl and see if they will sell you one of their squeegees with a felt side along with the vinyl for easy application.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Vinyl is an interesting option. I've never worked with it. Does it have an adhesive backing or do you have to apply an adhesive?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

mdog said:


> Does the "oak" trim have a texture or grain that you can see after you paint it black?


In all the "oak" trim tanks I have seen, the trim was absolutely smooth. I have never liked the look - totally fake!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

All the 'oak' trim tanks I've seen have been smooth.

I have painted the worn off 'oak' trim on a 125G tank and it is relatively easy. I first wiped the trim down with denatured alcohol to remove any dirt or gummy residue and then lightly hand sanded the trim with 150 grit sandpaper. Wipe off the dust with denatured alcohol, let dry and taped off the tank glass since I'm sloppy. Primed with a white latex primer I already had on hand and let the primer dry. I applied two coats of matte black latex wall paint according to the paint instructions.

I painted all the trim except where the glass canopy lids rest on the lip of the trim because I knew that the moisture would probably cause the paint to peel in that area. The paint has held up very well for a couple years though it could stand a touch up where I've scratched it a bit. If you are prone to hard water deposits, any scrubbing of the painted trim will come off and need to be touched up to retain the black look.

I think that the Krylon Fusion for Plastic paint would probably adhere much better than latex paint but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

As far as the vinyl goes, it has an adhesive back side and applies very easily...cut the shape you want but add an inch or so extra on either side, clean the surface with water and dry, mist the surface and apply the vinyl. As you squeegee the vinyl down it pushes the water out. Let it settle for about 30 min and take a sharp knife and cut off the extra inch or so on either side. You have nice new black trim! I first started using vinyl because I wasn't sure if I wanted to paint the background of my tank at the time. So I purchased a few linear feet from the sign shop and applied it to the back of my tank. I love the look! As far as the vinyl for the trim goes, you can get glossy or matte.


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

just get the krylon and spray paint it, i did that myself on my 125. takes a bit of time to properly tape and make sure any overspray isnt going to affect the outcome. id reccomend lots of super light coats to get the right color your after. if you overspray it may drip and create an effect thats not pretty to look at. GL to ya its easier then you think


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

Black duct tape


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. Lots of good information! I'm glad the trim is smooth - should make the paint job come out better. I would think with the right paint scrubbing should not hurt it. I don't do much scrubbing now, just wiping down so it shouldn't be a problem.
Wolfemitch - how do you cut that vinyl along the glass edge without scratching the glass?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I've painted a lot of trim on tanks. I've used rolled on latex and also spray. Spray is the most durable and nice looking if you tape it off. But if indoors, just roll it on.

I've not used vinyl for tank trim but I do make vinyl decals myself. I can see it turning out nice, but paint will be cheaper and a much better job for someone that has never handled vinyl. It's very sticky and durable, but takes some practice to do well. What will be the tough part is getting nice corners. A simple razor blade will trim the vinyl without scratching the glass.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I had no idea this was so common. 
Spotmonster - I'm curious why you've needed to paint lots of tanks. Did you go from oak to another color, or just old beat up tanks needed attention? Also, were you happy enough with the results that it should not stop me from buying a large tank and going from Oak to black?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

mdog said:


> I had no idea this was so common.
> Spotmonster - I'm curious why you've needed to paint lots of tanks. Did you go from oak to another color, or just old beat up tanks needed attention? Also, were you happy enough with the results that it should not stop me from buying a large tank and going from Oak to black?


Converting wood to black. I really detest wood tanks and stands.

Very happy with the results, in fact my 180 in my sig was wood that I converted to black, tank, and stand also :thumb:


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the help all. It's amazing what you can find if you ask!


----------

